# PINTAILS



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

POST UP PINTAIL PICS HERE.

Here is a nice one that decoyer took..

[siteimg]3909[/siteimg]


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

[siteimg]4098[/siteimg]


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

[siteimg]4093[/siteimg]


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

[siteimg]4423[/siteimg]


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

[siteimg]4424[/siteimg]


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya it seams pins are all over this year. Going up and down 281 there all over. Though I wish I had a dig cam when I was up in canada...the gold eyes, merganzers, and wigon were all over and all looking like they should be on my wall. Nice pics guys


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

From the same batch...


----------

